# Dressing Baby - Why Onesies?



## Tiffa (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello. I have kind of a silly question.

I am 7 1/2 months pregnant with my first child. Today I was sorting individual baby outfits into baggies (strange nesting urge), and I realized I am not sure I know how to dress a baby. I mean I would think it's pretty much the same as dressing myself. Right?

One thing I have noticed is that most moms around here seem to ALWAYS put a onesie on underneath their baby's outfits. Is that normal in other areas? Do you do this? Why? I guess maybe if extra warmth is needed. Or if you have jammies with an itchy applique or zipper.

But I don't see why little pants and a shirt aren't fine on their own. I am just curious about the thought process here.


----------



## gooseberry (Feb 20, 2012)

If it was cold out, yes I did use a onsie as an extra layer. Hoodies and sweaters seemed to get in baby's face too much. I'm not a fan of shirts or dresses for babies who can't sit up, because when they're constantly being picked up under their armpits, worn in packs and kicking around on their backs, the shirt/dress seems to ride up and expose their belly and get in their face. Shirts work better for me once kids can sit up, but I never liked dresses until my kids could walk. They get in the way of crawling.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, they really help keep the baby's clothes in place. Regular shirts and pants just get all rumpled up all the time on a floppy little baby. And they do also make a nice snug base layer that you can then add onto as needed. Then when baby gets older, they're nice for stopping the baby who has figured out how to undo their diaper...


----------



## michelleepotter (Apr 8, 2013)

I live in a warm climate where a onesie can be a complete outfit for most of the year. Maybe add socks and a hat. If I want baby to wear pants and shirt, I use a onesie as the shirt -- it won't come untucked or ride up. When it's cold enough that I want the baby to wear long sleeves, I don't put a onesie underneath. It just never gets *that* cold here. Footie PJs, hat, and blanket are plenty. But, if it did get that cold, I think a onesie would be a great idea. It would protect against scratchy zippers like you said, and it would stay in place, unlike a coat or sweater.

I agree that it's pretty useless to put a dress on a baby who isn't walking yet, but I will if it's a special occasion.


----------



## buko (Feb 29, 2012)

FWIW, it's true that shirts can ride up, but my 6-month-old baby has worn onesies maybe... 3 times in her entire life. We do EC.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

My LO wears onesies as the full outfit (at least while it's warm!). It wasn't until recently that I found out they were meant to be underwear. 

Shirts are fine, too, but we've found/been given more onesies for this age. I find pants too cumbersome in this weather.


----------



## MaggieLC (Sep 2, 2013)

I am one for keeping babies fairly warm. Not overheated, but they don't seem to be able to keep their body heat in as well as adults or older kids do.

I always put my children in onesies or undershirts. I think the clothes look better and I think babies need an extra layer in all but the hottest weather, or even inside air conditioned homes in the summer. Before we had air conditioning our babies always wore onsies to bed in the summer. Once we got AC, they wore onesies plus pajamas or stretchy sleepers, plus socks.

When I'm working with a baby who isn't gaining I'm pretty fanatical about making sure the baby isn't wasting calories trying to stay warm. I've seen too many babies who aren't gaining properly with freezing hands and feet, nothing on their head, wearing nothing but a footless outfit. For young babies, and babies who aren't gaining well I always recommend: undershirt or onesie, sleeper or outfit to cover entire body, SOCKS (babies don't have great circulation and need to keep their feet warm) and a light blanket, plus a hat in newborns or a pilots cap in the winter for babies under 2. My kids always wore pilot caps in the house in the winter. I would tie it on the side, under their ear, so the bow wouldn't bother them.



Baby in pilot cap. Only I tie mine on the side so the baby isn't always trying to root near the bow.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Where I live it's pretty common for babies to only wear one piece suits. I don't know of anyone who thinks of them as underwear.

I personally *hate* shirts and pants or dresses on non-walking babies. They are constantly riding up or getting twisted and needing adjustment. My babies wear one piece suits 99% of the time. Short-sleeves in summer, long-sleeves with a pair of leggings and socks in winter. A jumper on top if needed. At night they wear footsie pyjammas and I do put another suit and socks underneath if it's cold as neither of my girls would tolerate bed clothes.

Simple, comfortable, easy (I've read some people complaining about the press studs making nappy changing difficult but I've never had a problem with them.)


----------



## LilyKay (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty much for the reasons mentioned above - warm and they stay in place. One extra tip, for very small babies (first few months), I found out that onsies that open in the front are much easier to put on than those that you have to put the baby's head through (they have the buttons on the crotch). Once they can lift their head properly and half way sit, I switched back to "normal" onsies.


----------



## 100%mom (Jan 12, 2007)

My babies all had explosive poop so I loved onsies for saving the other clothes if possible. If they have a onsie on and they explode you can normally get the other clothes off or at least the shirt pulled up before the poop leaks through the onsie.







I also don't like the shirts always riding up, It's easier to hold onto a onsie the a bare belly.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

I only put a onesie on underneath if it is especially cold or if I want to put them in an impractical outfit that could ride up (dress or regular shirt) and even then I usually use a side snap shirt instead as I like those better since the diaper is still exposed. Normally, I only use onesie's as a full outfit (when it's hot) or with pants. I much prefer one-piece sleep-n-play type outfits for babies that can't crawl/walk. And I agree with the PP, the onesies that snap up the front are the way to go with really little babies, until babies have head control (3-4 months), I don't like putting clothes over their head.


----------



## MrsGreyjoy (Sep 17, 2013)

I had always read you should always dress a baby as you would be comfortable plus one additional layer. I think the onesie serves that purpose for most people.

I also used a onesie as an "outfit" for the first few months of my baby's life. She was born in late May and it's pretty warm where I live until around October. Super easy. I'm not big on real "outfits" for little babies. Comfort is key, in my opinion


----------



## MaggieLC (Sep 2, 2013)

I love the onesies with the little skirts for girls. They are short enough so crawling babies won't have to do the "dress crawl" (y'know, with one knee up in the air with a foot on the ground to keep the legs from being caught on the dress) but they look so cute on crawling babies, walking babies and babies in arms. Add a pair of socks and a tiny hat and you have an outfit to go out, or just the onesie at home.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

Because babies aren't standing or sitting but instead lying down their shirts tend to ride up. Having your shirt bunched up under your armpits seems like it would be uncomfortable, and when it's cold outside it would be rather chilly. So where I live you generally see babies either in only a diaper or in a onsie when it's warm, when it's cold a onsie is one of the layering pieces to keep their bellies covered.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieLC*
> 
> whMy kids always wore pilot caps in the house in the winter. I would tie it on the side, under their ear, so the bow wouldn't bother them.
> 
> ...


how cute!! I've been wondering how I'll keep LO's head warm in the winter here. She wiggles right out of a hat in seconds!


----------



## MaggieLC (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you, cynthiamoon. (That's not my baby, I grabbed it off Google. She's awfully cute, though) A lot of online places sell those pilot caps. I know, I started putting my babies in them because hats fell off. My youngest child was a pre term baby and (sadly) I had a planned C Section. She had a little round head like the size of an orange, and caps would just slide right off that little ball. We live in an old house, and it's very drafty, and I adhered to the adage "always keep the head warm" so I found these little pilot caps and my babies could stay warm and cute, too. I would even put their winter hats right over the pilot caps when we had to go out. With our youngest being so small, she really needed to be kept warm so she could use her calories for brain and body growth.









If you look around on the net, cynthiamoon, you will be able to find nice pilot caps for your little ones (my preterm baby wore them in the house until she was probably about 4 years old or so) they aren't expensive, and most places that have them sell them in a lot of colors.

I couldn't find a pic of a baby with the tie on the side, under the ear, though. This is what worked best for us. I had really "rooty" babies and they would try to root at the bow if it was under their chin.


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

I do onesies for the riding up reason, too. It's not such a big deal in warmer months but I really like onesies when it's colder.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Onesies are also good even in cooler weather if you swaddle. We swaddle our kids day and night as newborns so a long sleeve sleeper isn't always appropriate.

I like both long and short sleeve onsies for the reasons others mentioned. Mainly that they don't ride up and expose their belly. My go to outfit is a onesie and pants. My kids have short legs so sleepers with feet never fit correctly. If it fit in the torso then their feet didn't reach the bottom of the legs. I do like rompers (essentially a sleeper without feet), but many people dislike them because baby socks are notorious for coming off. The Carter brand stays on my kids just fine.

Love the pilot cap! I'm going to get one for my 5 week old.


----------



## Voondrop (Oct 31, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100%mom*
> 
> My babies all had explosive poop so I loved onsies for saving the other clothes if possible. If they have a onsie on and they explode you can normally get the other clothes off or at least the shirt pulled up before the poop leaks through the onsie.
> 
> ...


This is the main reason mine stay in a onesie;







. I have also found that the onesie snaps will help to hold the wraps w/ worn velcro in place for just one more baby...


----------



## brambleberry (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of onesies. When it's warm enough to just wear a onesie or just a onesie and baby legs I like them, but if it's colder I prefer one piece outfits with footies, and if an extra layer is needed under that I prefer a t-shirt because I hate the extra snaps in the crotch. I'll second the recommendation to get snap front shirts for newborns! Absolutely hate pulling shirts over floppy newborn heads! We use wool diaper covers, and for infants I prefer wraps which you can put a onesie over, but the onesie has to be a little bigger to fit over the bulky cover. But for 9 months plus I prefer wool pants or shorts, and they look funny with onesies on the outside, so at that point I switch to exclusively using t-shirts.


----------



## Mette (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieLC*
> 
> I am one for keeping babies fairly warm. Not overheated, but they don't seem to be able to keep their body heat in as well as adults or older kids do.
> 
> I always put my children in onesies or undershirts. I think the clothes look better and I think babies need an extra layer in all but the hottest weather, or even inside air conditioned homes in the summer. Before we had air conditioning our babies always wore onsies to bed in the summer. Once we got AC, they wore onesies plus pajamas or stretchy sleepers, plus socks.


Well, I am also for keeping babies warm, but my DD seems to have some strange thermo-regulation system. She gets sweaty and upset whenever I put a few layers on her or a hat (in the room temperature). She sleeps with pajamas only and seems warm enough (I check her often). thus, it depends on a child too...


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

My daughter seems to have inherited her dad's metabolism and never seemed particularly cold after the age of about 1 month or so (unlike me, I'm always cold!) I just liked onesies because they didn't ride up. I also think short dresses are cute on babies, but there were some longer ones we had to shelve until she was walking well, because she'd try to crawl and get her knees or feet caught on the hem.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, it's just because regular t-shirts ride up a lot so it's nice to have something that pins at the bottom.

I dressed my baby in old fashioned nightshirts when he was a newborn. They're like really long nightgowns that fasten at the back, sort of a half-swaddler. I had them in the hospital and all the old nurses said, "They never put babies in these anymore but the hospital used to have them like this until the 80's!" (The nightshirts were my grandmother's). Very good for little newborns since it's hard to get their feet into anything!

After that, it was cold, so we skipped onesies and just dressed him in those pajamas with feet. Get ones that snap, not ones that go over the head. Stuff that goes over the head = annoying.

Eventually, my kid grew up, and yes, wore shirts and pants like everyone.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I did onesies because my kids are obsessed with getting naked, and around seven months they start figuring out the Velcro and snaps on their diapers and removing them. Onsie snaps are out of their visual range so much harder to undo. Once they get to that point, I figure it is time for toilet training!


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Personally, I always disliked onesies. It was extra work getting them dressed and extra work when changing diapers. I like them when it is warm and that is all they need under a blanket, but rarely ever used them as an extra layer. I really like the full body sleepers instead.


----------



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

What PP said! Love them with leggings and even an additional t-shirt/cardigan or something on top that adds warmth but not diaper difficulty. With my first I cut and sewed all the onesies into t-shirts because we EC'd him and used cloth diapers mostly without a cover, so he would have t-shirt and diaper with snappi and wool pants when cold. Also socks and leather booties for older baby in cooler temps.

With DS2 I use onsies all the time. I'm using paper diapers this time, for various reasons, and love the simple, smooth, ease of a few snaps and off the dirty diaper. He is so cute with leggings! Now that fall is here I put pants over the onsies but I can see that this wont last and I'm already digging out my old wool pants. He will probably transition to pants and shirt, with onsies for warmth if I feel it is necessary.

With little babies and babies in sposies onsies are great. With bulkier cloth diapers they look a little weird and add an additional step to diapering.


----------



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh-by PP I actually meant post #20, Brambleberry from page one


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

Onesies always seemed to wick wetness from the cloth diapers, and the snaps were annoying. My newborns hardly ever wore outfits, rather they were in a gown with baby legs, a cotton sleeper or a tshirt with a fleece sleeper. I don't like fleece directly on my skin, so I put a cotton layer between for the baby too. I suggest the side snaps too


----------



## Harebell (Sep 30, 2013)

What I like about them is that the babys belly is free, so you don't have to worry about the healing belly button or pants being too tight.


----------



## EineMutti (Oct 22, 2013)

There is some very strange advice out there about how freezing your baby should be, isn't there? Some people say that a room should be 16°, baby should be in a thin long-sleeved PJ, no hat and that is plenty.

My boy was FREEZING when I did that. Blue-lipped and cold-handed. That surely can't be the optimum?

He was born in September, so it was cold pretty quickly. We dressed him in a short-sleeved onesie, over that a long-sleeved onesie, plus socks and a warm sleeping bag. That way he was snug, happy, perfect temp and slept like a trooper.

I love onesies, because there is no cold bit on their belly and it stays in place. And it is CUTE!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

wow. you know i never even thought about this question.

i never even thought about clothes riding up.

i am guessing by your post that you are having a boy?









first of all living in california my baby only wore clothes to go out in. and onesies it was. so really you dont need that many clothes.

actually onsies can go a lot longer if you get extenders. because babies grow more in length than width.

during winter when it does get to freezing temp. i had to learn about dd's body temp. she just never got cold that much. a good way to gauge her temp. was to check the back of her neck. she got overheated easily and would sweat profusely and get v. flushed. so she wore unbelievable clothes in winter. never kept a hat on or socks. (btw she STILL is that way at 11 YEARS old).

we go camping in the snow and she STILL wears flip flops in the snow. while i'd have lots of layers in sub zero temp. she'd have maybe 2 layers at teh most. she wore socks mainly for the hike. nowadays she wears a beanie for style rather than warmth.

future reference. we spent our first two winters in teh snow with gma. we coslept. dd could not handle footies. actually any clothes. when older i realised she would get night terrors from her toes being covered. she's never had nightwear till she started sleepovers.


----------



## mareseatoats (Mar 4, 2011)

I only read half the replies, so forgive me if I repeat something. I agree with all the reasons above: they don't ride up, they protect baby's skin from irritants like pants bands, appliqués and zippers, they're cute as full outfits, they're warm. I also found they helped keep diapers in place and sometimes protect outer clothes from blow outs.

And special tip! You can take most onesies off over the body, that's why they have the shoulders like they are. Helpful for little babies and poopy onesies


----------



## Backroads (May 4, 2013)

I have no strong opinion on this. In the beginning when my newborn was just wearing sleepers all day, I had a onesie underneath just because. Then spring and summer came and it was very hot and she just wore all her other outfits, no onesies. I might return to a onesie beneath now that it should be getting colder (though my area is trapped in an Indian Summer--not complaining).


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mareseatoats*
> 
> And special tip! You can take most onesies off over the body, that's why they have the shoulders like they are. Helpful for little babies and poopy onesies


My friends' daughter was a NICU baby and came home on oxygen and a heart monitor (she's done with both now), so they usually did this to avoid having to unhook all the tubes. They did find that they had to go up a size in the onesies sooner than they would have otherwise.

I think the "why" on the shoulders might actually be to accommodate their big heads, but this is a nice side effect if you need it.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I used them a lot for my first, because he was in diapers most of the time and it helped to hold them on and kept him from ending up bare around the middle when I picked him up under the armpits. With my second, we did EC, so it was less helpful.


----------



## missmagoo (Mar 9, 2010)

I personally cut the snaps off of all my daughter's onesies after she was about three months old. We EC and cloth diaper, and that combo is just not onesie friendly (onesies don't easily fit over cloth diapers). I just put a t shirt on my daughter as a layer when it is colder. I also MUCH prefer pants and shirts to one piece outfits after about the 3 month mark as well, but, again that may be due to our EC/cloth diaper choices.


----------



## lotta_earth (Sep 21, 2009)

I live in Switzerland now with a son, but never had kids in the States though I am American. I can say that here they have a big thing about keeping their backs warm and onesies help do it, which can be connected to keeping the kidneys in good shape. As you said keeping them warm is important. Layers help.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know about putting a onsie *under* an outfit... My guys never had "outfits", per se, anyway. In warm weather, they'd often wear just a onsie, or a onsie with soft, stretchy pants. In cold weather, they wore those head-to-foot things with feet attached, day and night.

I think it comes down to, 'outfits'! Some people really do dress their babies in real 'people clothes' every day, then change them into "pajamas" at night. Others, (like me! ) think that the "pajamas" are utterly appropriate for any time of day, at that age. If you dress your baby in pants/ shorts/ skirts with tiny little sweaters/ tops, and socks and shoes, then you would probably want that onsie underneath, since clothes ride all over the place at that age-- shirts riding up leaving the belly and back exposed to the elements. Me, I prefered the ease of keeping them in a single piece of clothing that covered them from toes to neck, and it seems more comfortable for the babies, too-- especially younger than 6 months or so.


----------



## TrumpetMom (Sep 23, 2011)

Keeps their back covered; keeps them from taking diaper off (when they're older and figure it out - learned that one the hard way). Those are my main reasons. Once the child is older and learning to use the toilet (if you're not doing EC) onesies are a pain in the butt, though. Once I start toilet training them, they go out of traditional diapers (cloth or disposable, since we use both) and into some time of training pant or underwear and they get shirts instead. Some onesies are just too stinkin' cute for me to pass up on too. Have fun with your LO and dress him/her how you like in terms of style.


----------



## heathernj (Jan 21, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiffa*
> 
> Hello. I have kind of a silly question.
> 
> ...


I actually do not use onesies. They don't seem to get on well with wool diaper covers. I get lots more soak through with onesies than without. I'm not worried about warmth--babies that tiny are sleeping with me at night and in a sling and/or nursing most of the day, anyhow.


----------



## heather626 (May 31, 2013)

I remember that confusion about what clothes I would need before my daughter was born. As a summer newborn, she did spend some time in just a diaper& onesie. Add a blanket or swaddle & your baby's toasty warm. By 2 months my go-to outfits became the long sleeve, no feet one-piece play suits. She's warm, there's a snap-crotch for quick changes & it's comfortable for playing. If we go out, socks and a sweater make it an outfit. If she makes it to bedtime without a blowout, I add a sleepsack.


----------



## treehugz (Apr 15, 2008)

Onesies never worked for us either. They often wouldn't snap over my kids' cloth diapers. If they were wearing wool longies/shorties, the onesies would have to snap on the outside of the pants, which is sorta cute but kinda silly. They got in the way when potty training or ECing. If there was a diaper leak, I not only had to change the pants but the top too. And they were just one more thing to have to fiddle with every time I changed a diaper. Unfortunately it's not easy to find just plain ol' shirts here, so I ended up with onesies anyway and just chopped off the bottom.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I think tshirts are annoying because they always lift up to about armpit level and baby's cute little belly sticks out. I agree about keeping babies warm. And when they are older, onesies keep little hands from digging in little diapers.


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd put a onesie on underneath because with separates the shirt always goes up.


----------



## lelajama (Apr 16, 2011)

With my first child I wasn't so sure about the necessity of onesies either, but her shirts had a tendency to ride up and so I would up layering them underneath so that her precious baby skin was always protected from sun, drafts, dog tongues, etc.


----------



## Serena Enke (May 25, 2011)

We live in a very warm climate. We have a swamp cooler but no AC. We use onsies sometimes as the only thing on for a crawling baby, but don't really ever use them as an undershirt under an outfit. We also EC (with diapers), so I don't like onsies because the flap can fall into the potty if you're not careful. We also pretty much never use footy pajamas. When the baby is newborn, I use those long nightgowns that go past the baby's feet and are elastic around the hem. Not sure what they are called--we call them "who-dresses" (I think from Cindy Lou Who from the grinch). When it's colder at night, I use sleep sacks. I pretty much don't want to do snaps or try to get baby's legs into the right holes in the middle of the night in the dark. I also like non-onsie shirts because when we do a diaper without a cover, if the baby wets the diaper I don't have to change the shirt.


----------



## Shakti77 (Dec 31, 2008)

I think onesies work well for babies because there's no elastic pressing against the tummy. I like sleepers with footies during cold weather for the same reason.


----------



## 20ACE13 (Oct 27, 2013)

With my first my mother was insane about how often she insisted on overdressing him. I live in Colorado and NEVER put a onsie on under clothing on either of my two and wont do it on this one either its just extra laundry to do and extra to get in the way when changing diapers for me. If its cold I add a blanket or a hat and maybe an extra pair of socks but usually I go by the old "if you are cold baby is probably cold if you are comfortable baby is probably comfortable too and if they arent then I fix it.


----------



## deailedlace (Feb 23, 2013)

I skipped onsies completely. I found them to be a complete nuisance. I had dd in january and even though it was chilly outside our house is heated by wood and is always warm
she spent a lot of time naked the first two months...easy to diaper or ec and I dressed in a robe and easily breastfed and snuggled skin to skin! If only we lived in a warmer climate, I think my whole family would wear as little clothings possible lol


----------



## erinmattsmom88 (Oct 28, 2010)

I loved onesies for my babies. They were easy to deal with for me. I also loved footed pajamas. T-shirts and baby gowns annoyed me because they always rolled up, never stayed where I wanted them to. The baby gowns are so cute, but they roll up... what's the point? They are covered up and stay that way with a onesie. They are also good to use to layer clothing with in cooler weather.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL... I didn't put a onesie UNDER my baby's outfit.. it WAS his outfit! Except occasionally in the winter when it was cold. Then I'd put pants over the onesie. At a little over a year, I'm finally transitioning to dressing him in shirts and shorts/pants. Part of the issue of shirts/pants with little babies is that the shirts constantly ride up to their armpits, due to them laying down all the time and wiggling. Once they start crawling/walking, that issue isn't so bad. For us, it's warm most of the year, and we're inside most of the time, anyway, so just a onesie was perfect for us the vast majority of the time. Plus then I didn't have to drag pants off and then back on for every diaper change. Just do and undo 3 snaps. 

My baby also slept in just a onesie and a swaddle blanket until he was too big for his swaddle. He's a furnace like his daddy, and if I dressed him any more than that, he woke up soaked in sweat, poor thing. He will not keep a hat on his head for any reason, or socks for longer than 5 minutes, usually, so it's good he's an oven. Honestly, he wakes up sometimes now with icy little fingers, but it doesn't seem to bother him in the least, so I don't let it bother me. (He sleeps in one-piece jammies now, some with feet, some without, with long or short sleeves depending on weather.)


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Depends on the season-if its summer, then yes. However, if you EC or use cloth, not so much. Its better just to have shirts.

So...if you have a summer baby, and use disposibles, bring on the onsies!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Why no onesies with cloth? We cloth diaper and use onesies no problem. Pants are a problem, though! And yeah, onesies and EC don't go well together. Lack of non-onesie options did inhibit our attempt at EC.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I guess it depends how waterproof the cloth is-ie, if you use a cover or not. Basically, if its not waterproof, changing a onesie is a nuisance...


----------

